# New to this Site



## His subby (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone. Hope you are having a great day and a great week. I was referred to this site by someone on Reddit when I posted a question for websites and any information someone could share about a 24/7 dynamic. 50's lifestyle. My Dom and I are looking to build something like that but that works for us both. Hope I can find info here. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

This isn’t a BDSM forum


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to TAM, but probably not what you’re looking for.
TAM is pretty speciic to Marriage topics with some social and politics thorwn in.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Don’t worry though…. Some sex starved dude will bust in here shortly and probably can’t wait to talk to you !


----------



## His subby (4 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> This isn’t a BDSM forum


That is fine but still looking on building a relationship can I not get info on that. How we choose to go with the information should be up to us just looking for resources. Nobody here has that kind of a relationship is that what you are saying. No loving relationship with their spouse or partner?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

His subby said:


> That is fine but still looking on building a relationship can I not get info on that. How we choose to go with the information should be up to us just looking for resources. Nobody here has that kind of a relationship is that what you are saying. No loving relationship with their spouse or partner?


I didn’t say you couldn’t hang around with us degenerates. I’m just mentioning that you aren’t likely to find any valuable, much less accurate info on the BDSM stuff. Nobody here cares really if that’s your thing.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

His subby said:


> That is fine but still looking on building a relationship can I not get info on that. How we choose to go with the information should be up to us just looking for resources. Nobody here has that kind of a relationship is that what you are saying. No loving relationship with their spouse or partner?


He's saying this is a marriage forum. How you spend your time is up to you.


----------



## His subby (4 mo ago)

Well I just read Taken in Hand and that is very much what we are looking for. So sorry if I bothered you all.


----------



## His subby (4 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> Don’t worry though…. Some sex starved dude will bust in here shortly and probably can’t wait to talk to you !


Well maybe he will try but that would be a no go I am in a monogamous relationship and very happy. So whatever.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

It’s just


His subby said:


> Well maybe he will try but that would be a no go I am in a monogamous relationship and very happy. So whatever.


Its actually just an inside joke. This place is filled with people in sexless relationships. I’m just having a little fun with you. A lot of us are full of BS around here. You didn’t even give me a chance to be mean yet 🤣👍


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

His subby said:


> Well maybe he will try but that would be a no go I am in a monogamous relationship and very happy. So whatever.


You mean this? Asking for a friend.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

His subby said:


> Well maybe he will try but that would be a no go I am in a monogamous relationship and very happy. So whatever.





Mr.Married said:


> It’s just
> 
> 
> Its actually just an inside joke. This place is filled with people in sexless relationships. I’m just having a little fun with you. A lot of us are full of BS around here. You didn’t even give me a chance to be mean yet 🤣👍


Yea, just tossing in here... you probably want to thicken up that skin a little. Sometimes around here, you step on an exposed nerve and somebody gets pissed. But opposing viewpoints are good to hear, just learn to toss out the stuff that's not helpful in your situation. And don't get worked up over it!


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I find it odd though that someone on Reddit would recommend TAM for BDSM info when there are likely forums specifically for that. I wouldn't know, not my thing, but most people around here won't care what you do so long as it's consensual.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I think whoever at Reddit recommend this site wasn’t serious.


----------

